# The power of affection (long)



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

The following is a letter from the president of IMATA (International Marine Animal Training Association), Ted Turner. I don’t know what year or quarter the letter is from, only that it is from their magazine “Soundings”. I believe some points in the letter can be quite relevant for training any animal, including birds! My father actually works in a place like Ted mentions at the end (I did too for a few years) and it is so true what he says and I admire my father so much for the trainer that he is...

The entire letter is composed by Ted Turner, I claim no ownership of the following words:

An experiment was conducted at Ohio State a few years back where two groups of rabbits where being tested for their response to specific environmental deprivation. The animals were housed in modest cages and placed on shelving units stacked on top of one another. On the top shelf, the control group was given fresh food and water every day, their substrate changed, and they had access to natural sunlight. On the bottom shelf, the experimental group was subject to harsh conditions. These unfortunate subjects went days with limited water, food was scarce and cleanliness was poor. But, as time went by, the expected results were not obtained much to the disappointment of the researchers. In fact the opposite effect occurred! The animals on the top shelf deteriorated while the animals on the bottom shelf thrived! “How could this be?” the researchers asked, and determinedly they tried the experiment again, this time using different animals. Unfortunately, the obtained the same confusing results. 

After commiserating with their advisor, they were encouraged to try once more but this time they were instructed to switch the cages on the shelves. Finally, the data made sense and the expected results were achieved. A conclusive statement was developed for the write up that said: Rabbits deprived on the top shelf deteriorated, while rabbits with access to clean housing and fresh food and water on the bottom shelf thrived. A neat, fundamental piece of science, definitively recorded. “Cha-ching!” 

Just to be certain, (and mostly because their advisor made them), the researchers now switched the housing conditions but did NOT move the cages (standard scientific protocol in controlling for error), so that the thriving, bottom-shelf rabbits were now subject to the harsh conditions, and the final conclusions could be replicated and verified with one small glitch: it didn’t work. As before, the top-shelf rabbits deteriorated despite the optimal conditions and the bottom-shelf rabbits, subject to severe conditions, thrived. Quite perplexing. 

Late into the evening the researchers sat in the lab, trying to analyse what went wrong with this simple, idiot proof, cause and effect study. “We’ve controlled for everything”, they whined. “How can the data be all over the place!” As they continued to postulate, the night janitor came in. A small, kind woman she said, “Do you mind if I take my break in here again? I love to visit the animals”, she stated as she began to pet and touch the rabbits through the cage wire. The researchers slowly looked at each other as the significance of this variable began to sink in. “I spend just about every night in here but I wish I could reach the ones on the top shelf, they look like they could use some attention too”, and she smiled warmly at the young students. 
The power of affection, the time spent just sitting, the touch, the relationship we know that is crucial for developing a strong level of trust between animals and their trainers does much more than just demonstrate to the show audience or zoo visitor that we care, it changes animals lives quite literally. This is as fundamental as food and water and sunlight. But ironically, it is the first to go when we get busy “caring” for our animals, when responsibilities inundate us with paperwork and e-mail and phone calls. When administrative duties, or inclement weather, or low staffing, or the boss, or well, there will always be a million reasons why we just “can’t”. We’d love to, but we just don’t have the time. So instead, here’s a boomer ball and a ten million dollar facility. 

Why do some animals in large, state-of-the-art facilities still deteriorate even with a multitude of environmental enrichment opportunities? My guess is that they need the same things that a rich but unhappy child needs; affection, attention, and interaction with the person that cares for them. When the affection and positive attention goes, in so many cases, so does appropriate behaviour and optimal health. If you don’t believe me, try it for yourself for a year. 

Why do some animals in small, antiquated facilities thrive? It’s the people. Good people, simple as that. People that love to just sit with their animals, who know every detail of their moods, who invent games and train interesting things. People who know that their animals really like, their personalities, their individual characteristics. These kind of dedicated people know, (or have a strong desire to know) exactly how their animals learn best, what gets them enthusiastic, and what they don’t like. And, their animals give back. They give back many times over with amazing behaviours, long lives, many babies, and reciprocal affection. This is what makes up IMATA. People who spend time making a real different to the lives of the individual animal; a different type of busy person who WILL put the time in no matter what the priority. To all of you, you have my admiration and all of my affection – Ted Turner


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

I love and dislike this. 
I love to think that with love, attention and affection my pets will thrive. 
I dislike this that there is probably some unfortunate soul that read this and not only thought, "SEE you don't need to give a pet X, Y, Z. I just need to love it a lot." but felt justified in not giving that pet everything possible.
My parents rescued dogs and I have unfortunately heard that excuse too many times like heart-worm preventive or general vet care is some sort of conspiracy theory.

Interesting read, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh I'm totally with you there Flick, I love this letter (because of its relevance to my field of passion) but I still buy my birds a couple new toys every week, a huge cage, treats, etc. If you can afford it, go for it!
Love/affection can't replace good things like toys, lots of room etc but I think it's trying to say that these things, without love can go to waste...

Haha I work in the pet industry and it is unbelieveable how many people think fleas disappear in winter (then wonder why they have a problem next spring) or that premium dog/cat foods are too expensive (for what they give, they aren't!)
I actually had a customer yesterday buy a rabbit from another rival petstore then come in to us, see our bunny and wanted to swap hers for ours! Like a live animal is something to discard when a cuter one comes along?


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

> I actually had a customer yesterday buy a rabbit from another rival petstore then come in to us, see our bunny and wanted to swap hers for ours!


Oh my god, I face-palmed so hard that I am sure there is a handprint on my face.


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hahah she even said (when we refused) "but its still in its box and everything!" 

Truly, working in a pet store opens your eyes! I have so many stories!


----------

